# bettas in a community tank?



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I was wondering if it would be a good idea to introduce a betta to my tank? I have a 125 gal community tank. 5 diamond tetras, 5 lemon tetras, 4 rosboras, 1 bala shark, 2 electric blue rams, 3 glass catfish, 3 green tiger barbs,1 siamese flying fish, 1 bristle nose pleco, 1 dwarf bristle nose pleco, 1 albino rainbow shark, 5 cardinal tetras, 9 roselines, 2 juraparis and lots of live plants. It's a very friendly tank and everyone knows there place. The glass cats have there space that all the other fish stay away from and the rams have there space and no one seems to bother anyone. The only fish that seem to get nippy are the tiger barbs but they usually only bug each other. I would hate to introduce a fish with a high possibility of fatality. I woud love to be able to add one or two to my tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

A betta might not be the best choice, or at least one with long fins. I don't know about the other fish, but tiger barbs are known nippers. If you keep them in a larger school, maybe adding 2-3 more, they might settle down because they can nip on each other. A gourami might work, although I really don't have much experience with them.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I keep all my Bettas in community tanks. They hang out at the top in the floating plants and no one really bothers them. Males can't move very fast so stay away from fin nippers and bullies. Tiger Barbs are one of the fish I would worry about. In a 55G tank I every kept two Males and had no problems.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,tiger barbs are nippers.You can however look for a short finned male.They can swim a little faster and the barbs will have less finnage to sneak up on and take a bite.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, my thought is that this could work. But maybe not.

And I agree completely with Maj that a plakat would have the best chance in a tank like that. He'll need plenty of hiding spots, like floating plants and caves.

If you go with a betta, just make sure you have a backup plan in case it doesn't work out. 

You can
A) House him alone in something 2.5 gallons or larger.
B) House him in a smaller, less-nippy community.
C) Send him my way since I don't have a plakat yet, but I'd love one.

;-)

Best of luck! Sounds like you have an awesome aquarium going.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Get rid of the tiger barbs and you be fine


----------

